# String in Integer umwandeln



## Thoomse (8. November 2005)

Guten Abend... 

Also ich habe eine Variable "Zahl2" welche ein String ist, aber nur aus Zahlen besteht. Wie kann ich diese Zahl in einen Integerwert umwandeln um damit Rechenoperationen durchzuführen?
Ich habe schon Varianten wie:
int Zahl3=int.Parse(Zahl2); 
int Zahl3=Integer.parseInt(Zahl2),
probiert....

Danke im Vorraus,
Thoomse


----------



## steff aka sId (8. November 2005)

Also die zweite Methode sollte klappen

*Die Api sagt dazu:*
parseInt

public static int parseInt(String s)
                    throws NumberFormatException
Parses the string argument as a signed decimal integer. The characters in the string must all be decimal digits, except that the first
character may be an ASCII minus sign '-'  '\u002D') to indicate a negative value. The resulting integer value is returned, exactly as if  he argument and the radix 10
were given as arguments to the parseInt (java.lang.String, int) method. 

Parameters:
s - a String containing the int representation to be parsed 
Returns:
the integer value represented by the argument in decimal. 
Throws: 
NumberFormatException - if the string does not contain a parsable integer.




Allerdings musst du das mit try und catch einbinden oder eine throws deklaration in der Methode anfügen in der du das benutzt:

```
try {
int intZahl1 = Integer.parseInt(strZahl1);
} catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
System.out.println("strZahl1 konnte nicht geparsed werden da es sich nicht um eine  Zahl handelt!");
}
```
Gruß Steff


----------



## teppi (9. November 2005)

Man könnte noch ergänzen, dass man die Exception nicht unbedingt abfangen muss .. Der try-catch Block ist in diesem Fall optional. Aber tun sollte man es schon.


----------

